# What to do?



## Quacker Wacker (Oct 12, 2006)

Hello everyone,
I am having the same problem as many others out there are having as well.....my deer are nocturnal. I hunt my stands across the area of my river land quite a bit and i have a trail cam set in numerous spots throughout the weeks and all pictures have been of nice bucks at night only. I do ocasionally see a doe or two while sitting during daylight hours but never a buck. Not even now that its the full rut have i seen a buck out of the corn during the day. What should i do better or different? Just wait till the corn get out so they have to hit the cover? thanks for all the help.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thats what I'm guessing. I was in some corn and still wasn't seeing them. I don't know what the hell is going on...


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

they are being sneaky.... hahahaha :beer:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I dont know why people think peak of the rut is such a great time to be hunting. The peak of the rut is a HORRIBLE time. Bucks will NOT leave the side of a hot doe, so unless the doe is moving, the buck aint moving. With most of the does in the corn, ill give you one guess as to where the bucks are.

Not to mention, the orange mobs have since pushed what few deer werent in the corn, into the corn.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> I dont know why people think peak of the rut is such a great time to be hunting. *The peak of the rut is a HORRIBLE time.* Bucks will NOT leave the side of a hot doe, so unless the doe is moving, the buck aint moving. With most of the does in the corn, ill give you one guess as to where the bucks are.
> 
> Not to mention, the orange mobs have since pushed what few deer werent in the corn, into the corn.


I've always been a fan of pre-rut (the seeking and chasing phases). That's when they seem to let their guard down.


----------



## ruger1 (Aug 16, 2006)

barebackjack said:


> I dont know why people think peak of the rut is such a great time to be hunting. *The peak of the rut is a HORRIBLE time.* Bucks will NOT leave the side of a hot doe, so unless the doe is moving, the buck aint moving. With most of the does in the corn, ill give you one guess as to where the bucks are.
> 
> Not to mention, the orange mobs have since pushed what few deer werent in the corn, into the corn.


I always liked the pre-rut (the seeking and chasing phases). That or late season when food is a priority and pressure is low.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Yea, the peak rut is a horrible time to hunt... I just honestly don't know if we've hit it yet... I wish it would get here and done though so they'd rest up and be ready to hit the search again as soon as rifle is out


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Pre and post rut are best. At those times the bucks are searching for does in heat and putting on a lot of miles.


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

Rut is a great gun hunting time but its a horrible bow hunting time


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

Rut is a great gun hunting time but its a horrible bow hunting time


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

deerandduckhunter said:


> Rut is a great gun hunting time but its a horrible bow hunting time


Why would you say that? I'm honestly curious as to why. Is it because if you find a buck bedded w/ a doe, you can get in range w/ a gun?


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> deerandduckhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rut is a great gun hunting time but its a horrible bow hunting time
> ...


if u watch other deer and u live in the area u no where the doe is goin the buck will follow her u race there wait they come and...well... :sniper:... dead deer :beer:


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> deerandduckhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rut is a great gun hunting time but its a horrible bow hunting time
> ...


and yes if a buck is already bedded with a doe he isnt worried about anything except gettin layed


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> deerandduckhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rut is a great gun hunting time but its a horrible bow hunting time
> ...


and yes if a buck is already bedded with a doe he isnt worried about anything except gettin layed


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> deerandduckhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rut is a great gun hunting time but its a horrible bow hunting time
> ...


and yes if a buck is already bedded with a doe he isnt worried about anything except gettin layed


----------



## deerandduckhunter (Oct 14, 2009)

ImpalaSSpeed96 said:


> deerandduckhunter said:
> 
> 
> > Rut is a great gun hunting time but its a horrible bow hunting time
> ...


if u watch other deer and u live in the area u no where the doe is goin the buck will follow her u race there wait they come and...well... :sniper:... dead deer :beer:


----------

